# biggest drop?



## shmad (Jul 18, 2004)

im looking to drop my car. there is one thing that pisses me off the most. the guy who had the car b4 me had new rims put in... 15'' chrome 5 spokes. BLING BLING. since i dont have the money to put new rims and drop it, i figure a drop will have to do for now. the gap between the wheel well and the tire is a good 4.5'', possibly a 5'' gap. HUGE. it looks like crap. so lets do this drop thing.. wat is the biggest drop i can get? i was looking at the tokico illuminas.. mad cash. wat is the drop on that? bout 3''?i got to have at least a 3'' drop. the more, the better. how much is ride quality gonna suffer on a 3'' drop? im a newbie to droppin, so any help is much appreciated. thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Ummmm...
1.. stock wheel gap isn't that much. what tires are on the fugly rims? sounds like they're the wrong size.
2. struts don't drop the car, springs do.
3. IMO, stock cars look stupid when dropped and on stock rims. screams rice to me.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Coilovers are the lowest you can go without doing something stupid like cutting your springs.

Next in line would be Sprint Springs...they would lower 2".

A more mild but safer drop for a Maxima would be anything from Eibachs to Maxspeed. A lot of people prefer Eibachs though due to the firmness and mild ~1.5" drop.

But yeah, like Matt said, no way it's a 5" gap unless wrong tires or you aren't using a ruler.


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

s-techs are pretty low too. (2.2F/1.8R or something?)


----------



## shmad (Jul 18, 2004)

they are 15"rimz on the maxima. ive measured, and its over a 4.5'' gap. it looks pug ugly. i need shoks and springs, so i was thinking about going with the illumina kit. i think the drop on that is about 3''. thanks for ur help


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

If you mean illumina's with tokico springs then no. The tokico springs are a fairly small drop (like 1.5). Good choice with the illumina's though. If you want a low drop go with s-techs or sprints as mentioned (probably other's). Check this site out http://maxmods.dyndns.org/index.php?MaximaSprings.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

shmad said:


> they are 15"rimz on the maxima. ive measured, and its over a 4.5'' gap.


We meant the profile size of the tire may be off. If you have 15s then the stock profile size is 65, irrc.
(i.e. 205/*65*-15 size tires)

Good luck though.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

It sounds like your tires are too small. I think the biggest tire-to-fender gap I've seen on a gen4 Maxima with proper sized tires is 3" or so, no way it's 5".

Lowest I've seen a gen4 is lowered about 3". Even on 18" wheels and 235/40/18 tires, it looked stupid (it's a Maxima, not a Ferrari!). Lowering about 2" is as far as I would recommend to anyone... and even 2" is too low for me.


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

Im on Sprints with 18's








Coilovers or an air suspension is the only way to get that 3' drop. But the ride will suffer from such an extreme drop.


----------

